# New additions to my 180g Planted tank



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Added 6 veiltail angels to my 180g. they are small about 2-2.5" body diameter, but very beautiful.

Gave me a chance to take some new pics, as I have ignored my tank for a while, photography-wise.

Here you go:


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I am in awe. Those are beautiful pictures!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice pics  ... I like the last pic the best. 

Maybe they will pair up and breed for you!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Those are very beautiful angels. I especially like the third from the top. Did it take you a while to find nice ones like that? Most of the LFS angels around here, are ugly. Nice finds  I like how you captured the sparkle of their scales. Really nice clear photos.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty cool pictures. Some of the fins are all torn up. 

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice angels. Can we see the whole tank?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Sure, here you go (this was before angels, about a month ago):


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow thats a beautiful tank you have there!!! I love the white sand, probably one of my favorites!! Definately keep the updates comming I'd love to see it once those plants grow in some more. What are your future plans for this tank??


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree that is georgeous, Bravo. Your angels will definitly be happy in there.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

What type of sand do you have in the tank?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks, guys. The sand is 3M Colorquartz, buff color. It's a sandblasting product that, unlike other similar products, is amazingly uniform in size, tiny, and does not cut the fish's gills. My Geos love it. BTW, it comes in every color all the way to Solid Black, which btw, is much nicer than the Tahitian moon sand.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Probably a little cheaper too... where can you find 3M sand blasting sand? I wouldn't even know where to look for it.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

I got the dealer name locally by checking the 3m site, search for Colorquartz. And it's not cheap, but much cheaper than the LFS variety. About $25 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks, I'll definately look into it next time I need to get some substrate because that stuff looks great in your tank plus its way cheaper than the tahitian sand I have now.


----------

